# Vertikal im Haringvliet



## PonyAC (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Wer von euch ha denn schon mal an Hollands bestem Zandergewässer gefischt und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen? 

Wir würden am liebsten jetzt im Winter mal zum Vertikalangeln hochfahren. 

Lohnen sich die zwei Stunden Anfahrt?

Wo genau sollte man fischen? Wo bekommt man das Boot rein?
Ist ja doch ganz schön groß der Teich...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## carphunter85 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikal im Haringvliet*

War vor etwa 2 Monaten mal da.
Trailern kannst du bei Numansdorp, direkt neben der A29. Es soll noch andere Trailerstelle bei Den Bommel und Stad geben. 
Wir haben damals rund um die Insel gefischt, und Zander etwa auf 11m gefangen, aber das ändert sich ja jeden Tag... Hatten damals 22Zander, einen Hecht, und 2 Barsche. Aber viele kleine Fische. 
Also die Fahrt lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! 
Kannst ja mal auf www.nksnoekbaarsvissen.nl nachsehen, dort siehst du, was die letzten Durchgänge so am Haringsvliet gefangen wurde. Beim letzten Durchgang waren es so um 670 maßige Zander... 
Ist aber schon ein großes recht schweres Wasser...


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikal im Haringvliet*

Slippen in Holland? Hier.


----------



## Heiko112 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikal im Haringvliet*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Beim letzten Durchgang waren es so um 670 maßige Zander...
> Ist aber schon ein großes recht schweres Wasser...




Teile das mal durch die Teilnehmerzahl dann ist das nicht mehr so prall. Dafür brauchste nicht so weit zu fahren.

Aber mich reichzt der "große Teich" dahinten auch. Planen was in der richtung ende Februar mit Übernachtung dahinten.


----------



## PonyAC (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikal im Haringvliet*

Stimmt... und maßig ist bei NKS schon ab 40.

Wie schaut es denn da mit Wellen bei Wind aus?


----------



## Heiko112 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikal im Haringvliet*

Wir waren letztes Jahr auf dem Grevelinger Meer um den Heringen an die Schuppen zu gehen (hat auch super funktioniert, das Boot sah aus |bigeyes). Da war es reine glücksache. Morgens kam der Wind genau von der Nordseeseite, also konnte man direkt hinterm Deich gut Angeln. Zum Mittag hin drehte der Wind und die Wellen machten einen das gezielte Angeln kaputt so das wir abbrechen mußten.

Ist halt enorm Windanfällig dahinten weil es dort sehr sehr Platt alles ist. Der starke Wind war auch nicht gemeldet gewesen.


----------



## BSZocher (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikal im Haringvliet*



PonyAC schrieb:


> Stimmt... und maßig ist bei NKS schon ab 40.
> 
> Wie schaut es denn da mit Wellen bei Wind aus?



NKS_Regelement:
15. Minimum maat 42 cm. De gevangen snoekbaars moet minimaal 42 cm zijn om aan te kunnen bieden. 

#h


----------



## PonyAC (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikal im Haringvliet*

... stimmt! Macht aber immer noch keinen "richtigen" Zander aus... ;-)


----------



## totaler Spinner (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikal im Haringvliet*



PonyAC schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn da mit Wellen bei Wind aus?


 
Bei starken NW Wind kann es dort sehr heftig werden, vor allem wenn am Haringvlietdam Wasser abgelassen wird und Strom gegen Wind herrscht. Richtig fiese Wellen > 1,5m, mit kleinen Booten geht dann nichts mehr. Bei NO oder SW Wind ist alles halb so wild, vor allen an den Windgeschützten Uferseiten.


----------

